# My dh asked, " Were you trying to look like Barney on purpose?"



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

....edited


----------



## carandru (Nov 11, 2008)

lol. ur hubby is funny!  I don't think you look like barney and I actually like those lips on you. I do think the eye/lip combo washes you out a bit though. Maybe try doing the eye w/ a pink/nude lip and try putting the lips w/ a more subdued eye?   I'm sure you'll come up with something good, lol.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_lol. ur hubby is funny! I don't think you look like barney and I actually like those lips on you. I do think the eye/lip combo washes you out a bit though. Maybe try doing the eye w/ a pink/nude lip and try putting the lips w/ a more subdued eye? I'm sure you'll come up with something good, lol._

 

Thanks! Yeah I have been playing with crazy colors all day...My face is raw now


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 11, 2008)

i love the whole look. purple lips look splendid on you and i love the perfect eye makeup.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

^^^ Ahh Thank you!! You're always so sweet!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 11, 2008)

I like the look Tish. Kudos to you for experimenting. I never step out of my nude/pink/red (you know "normal" colours) lip comfort zone


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 11, 2008)

I loves it :33


----------



## kimmy (Nov 11, 2008)

barney has green too, so you're good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i think you look hot, tish. you're one of the only people in the world who can pull of purple lipstick.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I like the look Tish. Kudos to you for experimenting. I never step out of my nude/pink/red (you know "normal" colours) lip comfort zone_

 
Yeah you know this is so out the norm for me!! Thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I loves it :33_

 
Thanks my love!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_barney has green too, so you're good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think you look hot, tish. you're one of the only people in the world who can pull of purple lipstick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks Kimmy! I'm gonna go pick up my son now from school..If they start singing the Barney song..I'll die!!


----------



## LP_x (Nov 11, 2008)

Purple lips look stunning on you! Great look. You have beautiful eyes too.


----------



## Willa (Nov 11, 2008)

Looove the purple on you <3

And like kimmy said, he has green on him, so you're ok


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_lol. ur hubby is funny! I don't think you look like barney and I actually like those lips on you. I do think the eye/lip combo washes you out a bit though. Maybe try doing the eye w/ a pink/nude lip and try putting the lips w/ a more subdued eye? I'm sure you'll come up with something good, lol._

 
What she said!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_lol. ur hubby is funny!  I don't think you look like barney and I actually like those lips on you. I do think the eye/lip combo washes you out a bit though. Maybe try doing the eye w/ a pink/nude lip and try putting the lips w/ a more subdued eye?   I'm sure you'll come up with something good, lol._

 
Well said! I agree. The "matchy-matchy" look sometimes looks overwhelming, too.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Well said! I agree. The "matchy-matchy" look sometimes looks overwhelming, too._

 

Thats why I normally stick with neutrals...Think I'll go back to what I know...Thanks


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Nov 11, 2008)

The purple brings out your eyes SO much! I think the other suggestions of a more neutral lip could work really well; I actually think separately/individually both eyes and lips work well on you, they complement your skintone so well!


----------



## amyzon (Nov 11, 2008)

I love the eyes but I agree that a more toned down, neutral, tan or brown tinted gloss may have suited the look more.


----------



## 3773519 (Nov 11, 2008)

I just think it was a lot of purple. I think maybe more nude eyes would of gone better with the purple lips. I have purple lipstick and gloss too, but have no clue on what to do with it too. i tried a look like this and my hubby was giving me the confused look..i think he was trying to figure out how to let me down nicely..It doesnt matter what i think...You go on and rock that purple girlie...its applied great! Dont stop experimenting...You might just surprise yourself with creating a funky look.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Thats why I normally stick with neutrals...Think I'll go back to what I know...Thanks_

 
I know. I'm very neutral-lipped, too LOL! I make sure I wear "LIPS!!!" only when I am very subtle with the eyes. 

A+ for effort!


----------



## nunu (Nov 11, 2008)

I love the eyes!


----------



## carandru (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Thats why I normally stick with neutrals...Think I'll go back to what I know...Thanks_

 





















 NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Lol, just keep experimenting.  I really like each part individually so I would hate to see you write them off.


----------



## Willa (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_





















 NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

Lol, just keep experimenting.  I really like each part individually so I would hate to see you write them off._

 
Same here!!!
I like it, it's funny

I don't wear lipstick so I would not wear this color, but I love when it matches


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3773519* 

 
_I just think it was a lot of purple. I think maybe more nude eyes would of gone better with the purple lips. I have purple lipstick and gloss too, but have no clue on what to do with it too. i tried a look like this and my hubby was giving me the confused look..i think he was trying to figure out how to let me down nicely..It doesnt matter what i think...You go on and rock that purple girlie...its applied great! Dont stop experimenting...You might just surprise yourself with creating a funky look._

 

Thanks..yeah my dh is not the let you down easy type...He is painfully blunt which I love about him...Funny thing is I went to get my son from school and got a 100 compliments...I was like...HUHHHH 


Thanks everyone for your honesty!!


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 11, 2008)

i love the purple eyes the lips are cool too ..you can rock it but i would be afraid to try that purple on my lips hehe


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 11, 2008)

LOL at your man! Gotta love the DH......

That being said - here are my thoughts:

I like both the eyes and lips on you - but think they would look better separately, for example:

The violet eyes (which look AMAZING, by the way) - with a soft pink or raspberry lip.

The purple/violet lips with a retro-style neutral eye.

You rock the purple.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_LOL at your man! Gotta love the DH......

That being said - here are my thoughts:

I like both the eyes and lips on you - but think they would look better separately, for example:

The violet eyes (which look AMAZING, by the way) - with a soft pink or raspberry lip.

The purple/violet lips with a retro-style neutral eye.

You rock the purple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Love you Rach!! I will regroup once my face has healed and try again...Yeah my dh would prefer if I never wore makeup.


----------



## n_c (Nov 11, 2008)

I love the colors on you, but not together. Try that look with neutral lips or the other way around.


----------



## oracle1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Love it sweetie


----------



## User49 (Nov 11, 2008)

I like the purples too but I agree it needs some other colour in there to give it a bit of life. Maybe use a blue in the crease of the eye to contour? And a bit of clear gloss on the lips? But it looks cool! Guys just don't get make up!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 11, 2008)

ooh! i love the purple lips!

p.s.  the Studio tech looks amazing!


----------



## jdechant (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow..purple lipstick looks really really good on you!! Wow..i actually really like this look.. ~GREAT JOB~


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_I love the colors on you, but not together. Try that look with neutral lips or the other way around._

 
Nahh...just trying my back to neutral period...Thanks!! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oracle1* 

 
_Love it sweetie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_I like the purples too but I agree it needs some other colour in there to give it a bit of life. Maybe use a blue in the crease of the eye to contour? And a bit of clear gloss on the lips? But it looks cool! Guys just don't get make up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_ooh! i love the purple lips!

p.s. the Studio tech looks amazing!_

 
So in love with the ST!! Thank you!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_Wow..purple lipstick looks really really good on you!! Wow..i actually really like this look.. ~GREAT JOB~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
As always you and I are in the minority 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you babes!!


----------



## susannef (Nov 11, 2008)

you are gorgeous!


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Nov 11, 2008)

Another great one, Tish!  Your DH sounds like mine.  They always make comments about too much makeup, then only compliment us when we're wearing it, eh?  Sounds like your husband and mine need to go to lunch.  At least you only look like Barney (which you TOTALLY don't!).  Mine told me I looked "cracked out."  In his defense, I kind of did


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not too keen on the purple with the purple look, but you are rockin' those lips!  I looooove the eyes and I think the lips would be killer with a different color e/s combo.  Don't listen to your hubby...I'd love to see him do better!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Nov 11, 2008)

I quite LOVE the look.  You are more lilac/lavender than purple (Barney) to me.  I think he was a bold blue purple.  I really like it!!


----------



## purpleturtle (Nov 12, 2008)

i love your purple e/s! really makes your eye pop!

do u own a color wheel? if u dont, get one! it helped me with my creativity bcuz it shows which colors compliment with each other. u can get one at art supply stores. i truely think it is makeup's BFF lol =)


----------



## kittykit (Nov 12, 2008)

I love the eyes!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 12, 2008)

I think the lips are really cool and make a statement. I do agree that you look a bit washed out. I might darken the eyes and use other colors


----------



## hotpink1326 (Nov 12, 2008)

I love that youve been stepping out of the comfort zone lately! Youre so pretty & can pull off more than you think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love purples on you! Both the eyes & the lips look HOT on you girl... I'd just do nuetral eyes with purple lips or purple eyes with nuetral lips.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 12, 2008)

So, you gonna remix this look, or what?! I'm patiently waiting for purple lips again.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_So, you gonna remix this look, or what?! I'm patiently waiting for purple lips again._

 
No Way!! I'm done with color!!! Back to the basics...


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 12, 2008)

Blasphemy!! You can't be serious!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:
  AM!


----------



## stronqerx (Nov 12, 2008)

i think purple lips look great on you ! and I, like most of the grls say u should remix this look ! it would look awesome...come on, don't give up on colors they look fantastic on you !


----------



## carandru (Nov 12, 2008)

Remix it! Lol. When I get my purple lipstick I'm going to do a FOTD and call it "Inspired by/to inspire Tish"  .... ok, I'll come up w/ some a little better than that, but you get the idea


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 12, 2008)

I like it. I'm actually curious as to what you'd look like in warmer purples.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

Your lashes are friggen amazing.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 12, 2008)

I like the eyes and I like the lips, but not necessarily together.  I think that eye would look awesome with a warmer lip or even a nude lip, and that lip would look awesome with a smokey eye or a nude eye with winged liner and big big lashes =) Very creative idea though.


----------



## GlitterGeet (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Thats why I normally stick with neutrals...Think I'll go back to what I know...Thanks_

 
NO! Don't go back to the originals! It's awesome you're experimenting. I LOVE the eyes and I LOVE that you can pull off the purple on your lips! I do agree w/ the ladies to seperate them. I think on you.. a soft smokey brown eye look w/ those purple lips would look HOT! =)


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Remix it! Lol. When I get my purple lipstick I'm going to do a FOTD and call it "Inspired by/to inspire Tish" .... ok, I'll come up w/ some a little better than that, but you get the idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Deal!! Can't wait to see it 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NutMeg* 

 
_I like it. I'm actually curious as to what you'd look like in warmer purples._

 
Not sure?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Your lashes are friggen amazing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have been using this new lash and brow serum...I think it's actually working...But I am not sure yet 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I like the eyes and I like the lips, but not necessarily together. I think that eye would look awesome with a warmer lip or even a nude lip, and that lip would look awesome with a smokey eye or a nude eye with winged liner and big big lashes =) Very creative idea though._

 
Winged liner, Big Big Lashes...And who is gonna do this for me..Are you coming over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Girl I am good to do Mascara...falsies...they end up on the side of my face.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlitterGeet* 

 
_NO! Don't go back to the originals! It's awesome you're experimenting. I LOVE the eyes and I LOVE that you can pull off the purple on your lips! I do agree w/ the ladies to seperate them. I think on you.. a soft smokey brown eye look w/ those purple lips would look HOT! =)_

 
Yeah my dh said he loved the lips...But that is only after he thought I felt bad when I told him he was right, about the look. He is ok only if he is the only one that complains...


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oracle1* 

 
_Love it sweetie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Winged liner, Big Big Lashes...And who is gonna do this for me..Are you coming over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Girl I am good to do Mascara...falsies...they end up on the side of my face._

 
I'll come over if you make me dinner!

PS I sucked at putting on lashes until I got a Sephora Lash Placement Tool.  I thought it was crap but it's fantastic.  See my thread in Cosmetic Discussion...


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I'll come over if you make me dinner!

PS I sucked at putting on lashes until I got a Sephora Lash Placement Tool. I thought it was crap but it's fantastic. See my thread in Cosmetic Discussion..._

 
Oh thats a deal! Because Makeup is not my thing..But I can BURN for real!! 
I saw that tool...But I doubt that I would ever do falsies on a regular basis, I'm lazy!  I love them tho!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Nov 12, 2008)

You are the only person I've ever seen who didn't look ridiculous with purple lips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I agree with not wearing the purple eyes and lips together, but you can definitely rock them!


----------



## rbella (Nov 12, 2008)

I think you could rock anything!  Even green lips! You look fab as always!! Love you!!!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I think you could rock anything! Even green lips! You look fab as always!! Love you!!!!!_

 
I love you too Mama!! Thank you


----------



## rebekah (Nov 13, 2008)

hey pretty lady, 
personally, i think that you should not wear such matchey eyes and lips, it almost makes you look sickly. the purple lips might look good with a natural eye with maybe a dark liner on the top lid, or a different color.

but the matchey purple does look like barney.

much love though


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rebekah* 

 
_hey pretty lady, 
personally, i think that you should not wear such matchey eyes and lips, it almost makes you look sickly. the purple lips might look good with a natural eye with maybe a dark liner on the top lid, or a different color.

but the matchey purple does look like barney.

much love though_

 
Wow Sickly...I think I was liking the Barney look better! Oh, but wait you said that too... Ok, Thanks!!


----------



## bsquared (Nov 14, 2008)

both the eyes and lips look great on you


----------



## prettysecrets (Nov 14, 2008)

There are no wrong makeup colors in my book! Very pretty!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettysecrets* 

 
_There are no wrong makeup colors in my book! Very pretty!!_

 
You know I always love you..Now, how much did they pay you to say that


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rebekah* 

 
_hey pretty lady, 
personally, i think that you should not wear such matchey eyes and lips, it almost makes you look sickly. the purple lips might look good with a natural eye with maybe a dark liner on the top lid, or a different color.

but the matchey purple does look like barney.

much love though_

 
thats not very nice? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, i think you look beautiful, as always. i want your cheekbones! xxx


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_thats not very nice? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyway, i think you look beautiful, as always. i want your cheekbones! xxx_

 
I will trade my cheekbones for your lips and eyes!!! But you must know my cheeks are helped immensly by Emote!! Thanks Caroline!!


----------



## darkishstar (Nov 16, 2008)

You look beautiful. Nothing more needs to be said!


----------



## ~Zoe~ (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_I do think the eye/lip combo washes you out a bit though._

 
You have a beautiful complexion and I love those purples on you! I don't think its the colours that are washing you out. Are you wearing concealer/foundation around the eyes? I think thats whats giving you a washed out look... 
Don't stop experimenting with those purples, its great on you! Can I suggest something? When you wear that lip colour, experiment with a purple eye shadow that's a few shades lighter


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Nov 16, 2008)

I love the purple colors too. I would do pink lips with this eye color. But purple looks fun!!!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Nov 26, 2008)

I feel like you wore that look very nicely.... although I see how one could think it's too much purple but I think its great together.... maybe cuz I loooove purple eyeshadows/eyeliner. And I have yet tried a purple lip! If you like it do you.


----------

